# Anonymous January Challenge: “Quiet Places”



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 1, 2020)

*IMPORTANT NOTICE: We've a new update to the rules. Henceforth, kindly refrain from using the "like" function, or offering critique on any of the entries, UNTIL OUR WINNER IS ANNOUNCED. We are implementing this policy in an effort to protect anonymity as well as to spare our entrants the agony of being unable to respond to any critique they may receive for what could conceivably seem like eons. Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
*
As previously announced by Gumby, we've updated the *challenge rules*. Henceforth, all submissions will be anonymous.

*Please remember that in submitting an entry you are obligated to cast at least one vote in the poll. Failure to do so will result in your entry being disqualified.

*The prompt for this month's challenge as chosen by jenthepen is: *Quiet Places

**Your entry must be submitted anonymously and therefore should be PMed to me*, *Chester's Daughter**, **so that I may post it for you. Please be sure to indicate in your PM on which board you prefer your work posted, PUBLIC or SECURE. I am responsible for linking all entries posted on the secure board to public board.

***VERY IMPORTANT*** Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you PM it to me as you will be unable to edit your work once I have posted it. If your work requires a disclaimer, please inform me in your submission PM.

PLEASE ALSO NOTE THAT ANY ENTRY POSTED DIRECTLY TO EITHER BOARD WILL RESULT IN THAT PARTICULAR WORK BEING DISQUALIFIED, BUT YOU WILL BE PERMITTED TO SELECT ANOTHER WORK TO ENTER ANONYMOUSLY THROUGH THE REQUIRED CHANNELS. 


Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro.



This challenge will close on the 15th of January at 7pm EST.**



*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 2, 2020)

*In the Quiet Places: The Harbinger and the Tenet Light*

From rippling shadows he watched, stars glimmering at the edge of the shore—
A constellation curled in the embrasure of a nightshade cast by the Alder Tree.
Tenet light, that odd collection of stars, a story no one had looked upon before.

Stones clattered, skittering to the bay as he approached on strong, cloven splays,
a bicorn, his coat dark as liquid fright, his eyes a golden burn of patience earned,
by iron, bound for crimes meted for lost wrongs, a prisoner repentant of his ways.

It was there among those stars, too—the foolish sentiment of a child’s kindness,
the first either being had even known, one trapped, the other patched and sown—
That little girl, her heart wide open, reached out in a world wrapped in blindness.

From the Stepping Stones, o’er dunes of napsand, Harbinger returned her home,
a tale of nonsense to pass along, kept for the days when everything goes wrong.
Harbinger of Gentle Might, freed by Small Violet Bright, waiting in the gloam.

As the stones’ chatter ceased and the whispered rustle of leaves bade all: Hush!
A dewy cache of cotton stars sat up. It was a fox! A fox made out of old socks!
In spite of his seams and bits, he stood tall, tippets white, his tail long and plush.

A single thread, kindness she paid forward, those actions of Small Violet Bright,
brought two lost souls face to face on the pebbled shore at ancient Alder’s Dew,
The Harbinger of Gentle Might and Star Socks Fox, a Strangeways’ Tenet Light.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 6, 2020)

*Tinnitus*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 13, 2020)

*Predator*

These are the quiet times,
out of sight,
when the hunter comes grunting
into the night.
A clumsy clown,
he inspires no fear,
haunting the town
in his coat of spears, 
through the quiet places
out of sight.

With his victims the villains,
he enjoys acclaim
and is widely loved
for his deadly game.
The toddyman, old hodge,
on shrivelled legs
he leaves his lodge 
and trundles on throughout the night
in quiet places
out of sight.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 14, 2020)

*Quiet in Origin*

Outside the boisterous bounds of waved echo 
it's ample... 
A tude found within the volume of a sizing crest 

Its silence below and above the trough at rest

But placid within the origin where tranquil best
Restful, a nest serene, until a mothers press

Unforeseen, when wings aggressed 
Yes, tempestuous nonetheless.

Yet, ideally soundless when nature’s left.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 15, 2020)

*
Escape Quilt*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 15, 2020)

*Hunkered Down in Down*

One eye struggles open
to gauge the weather.
What will today bring,
tsunami or cyclone
downpour or drought
blazing bolts or blizzard?

Sans crystal ball or wizard
probability predicts
the sky won't be bright
and my crop of hope
will be dying of blight.

Second eye follows suit,
gaze slides from side to side
squinting at the scenery.
What accessories will be necessary:
boots or boats
scuba gear or canteens
straps to secure me to a basement beam?
Perhaps I'll grab, then drag,
the entire array downstairs
and cower in a corner
of the cellar.

Steady Heddy, ready for all:
accoutrements to combat
every squall.
Initial hailstone hits haggard pane
to herald a horrific onslaught.
Orbs squeeze tight;
I'm not up for the fight.

Being buried beneath 
a blizzard's bulk
won't be so bad
nor would letting the house 
fly or float away.
Not too terrible to be trapped
anticipating
dehydration and starvation
will ravage me to the point of decay.

Today,
I'll stay in bed come what may,
I'm just too damned tired
for defensive plays.
Sometimes it's best
to let a comforter's caress
have its wanton way.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 15, 2020)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

